# Early entry into WNBA not a good idea?



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Link to Article 



> Wiechmann: Foul shot: Early entry into WNBA not a good idea
> 
> by David Wiechmann
> April 08, 2005
> ...


I guess I am glad that this guy is still a student. He article simply makes no sense. For example... early entry into the W would not hurt these players. Why? Because they have already graduated with a College degree. Sure they don't make the endorsement money that NBA players get, etc. etc. 

But if I am a college student and have no income... and my family is unable to provide me with spending money, etc. and all I have is my scholarship... what in the world would it hurt for me to go ahead and play in the WNBA and make a little money? I would already have a college degree. Sure, I could stay and help my college team next year and work on a Master's degree...

This guy doesn't have a clue. The reason NBA players need to stay is to get some experience and education. These young women are or are about to be college graduates. Otherwise, they wouldn't qualify. Currie is graduating in May. He is comparing apples and oranges and the shame of it is... he doesn't get it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

right. She would graduate in May and what does coming back to Duke do for her? She'd be doing her school a big favor coming back as a standout.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think Currie is staying in because she wants a National Championship...and Duke has the goods next year to win it all. It will be a very tough road for all the tope tier teams, but the recruits are spreading out and that makes for better women's basketball...actually, all basketball.

On the other hand, I also think that next year's draft will be much deeper, with a lot more "star quality" talent than this years. The top rookie salaries only go to the chosen few...Currie would have definitely been one of them this year, next year is a gamble, IMO.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I think Currie is staying in because she wants a National Championship...and Duke has the goods next year to win it all. It will be a very tough road for all the tope tier teams, but the recruits are spreading out and that makes for better women's basketball...actually, all basketball.
> 
> On the other hand, I also think that next year's draft will be much deeper, with a lot more "star quality" talent than this years. The top rookie salaries only go to the chosen few...Currie would have definitely been one of them this year, next year is a gamble, IMO.


She could have been number 1 in this year's draft. I don't think she will be number 1 in next year's draft unless she has one heck of a year at Duke. 

Do you really think Duke has the goods to win it all next year?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ranked No. 1 for part of the season this year, everyone of importance returning (including, as you all have stated, Currie, a POY candidate), one of the top recruiting classes in the country (including McD's POY) - yes, they have the goods.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Ranked No. 1 for part of the season this year, everyone of importance returning (including, as you all have stated, Currie, a POY candidate), one of the top recruiting classes in the country (including McD's POY) - yes, they have the goods.


TonyM... When it comes to women's college hoops, one of my favorite teams is Duke. But the recruiting class will probably not have an impact next season, Tennessee and Baylor will be better than ever, and I hate to ask this but can Coach G really take this team to a championship? I thought they would make it Alana's Jr or Sr year. 

I am wondering if Coach G has the right stuff. I like her a lot but maybe she is missing some of the intensity that a Pat Summit, Geno Auriemma and even a Kim Mulkey-Robertson have?


----------

